# ok confess who else is guilty?



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

ok guys i just wanted to know who else is guilty of treating their dogs like they were humans? I will be honest i have done it. Things like letting her sit in the front seat of my car (she now sits in her crate just safer for both of us). Talking to them like they were a baby ( i must look retarded to some people) or letting them sit on the couch.

would be nice to know im not the only softy out there.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

My dogs get spoilt.
They get everything from toys to sleeping on top of our bed when I fancy a lie in. 
I even take Jaz to the pub when I fancy a beer. She loves people and my friends love her.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

u cant look as crazy as i do i talk to duece walkn down the street ... worst part is he answers back ...


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

........or when your kids complain that the dogs get better treatment than them.....yep! I am so guilty of spoiling my dogs (with out losin respect). I figure that they will only be on this earth a short time and I make sure they have the best doggie life one can possibly have!!!!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

You people are pathetic!

My boy Rocky has not been neutered yet and I have to wipe his pee pee for him occasionally , so yeah, I guess he may be a little spoiled. When I take them out for the last time each night, I have been known to take a whiz in the back yard with them. Maybe I am acting more like a dog???


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> I have been known to take a whiz in the back yard with them. Maybe I am acting more like a dog???


:rofl:

I don't speak baby to her, but I do ask her alot of questions and expect her to answer me back...yeah I realize I'm an idiot sometimes. :hammer:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You mean...that isn't normal behavior??;>


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I get in trouble all the time. When we go somewhere, I am always making sure there are bones, blankets, toys for little ones, treats, everything....Jimmy gets so mad at me...lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Mine are my kids.....I talk to them all the time, we have special one-on-one time, special treats, we carry a "doggie-bag" that has toys, treats, clean-up bags, water etc. in it....they have to listen and we are strict with behavior but they are spoiled.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> ok guys i just wanted to know who else is guilty of treating their dogs like they were humans? I will be honest i have done it. Things like letting her sit in the front seat of my car (she now sits in her crate just safer for both of us). Talking to them like they were a baby ( i must look retarded to some people) or letting them sit on the couch.
> 
> would be nice to know im not the only softy out there.


That is not treating them like humans, That is treating them like a companion. When ppl start training them like humans they start to think dogs have them same emotions as humans. They say well he looks so jealous so I can excuse this bad behavior, or I will use his crate for a time out. My dog needs to have variety in his dog food, so you switch dog food every bag. Stuff like that IMO is humanizing dogs and does way more harm than good. If you dog sits on your couch and you do not mind dog hair, go for it. All of our dogs are allowed on the couch and many (rotating of course) share our bed. That is just good old fashion pit bull love!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That is not treating them like humans, That is treating them like a companion. When ppl start training them like humans they start to think dogs have them same emotions as humans. They say well he looks so jealous so I can excuse this bad behavior, or I will use his crate for a time out. My dog needs to have variety in his dog food, so you switch dog food every bag. Stuff like that IMO is humanizing dogs and does way more harm than good. If you dog sits on your couch and you do not mind dog hair, go for it. All of our dogs are allowed on the couch and many (rotating of course) share our bed. That is just good old fashion pit bull love!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: "my dog needs to have variety in his dog food..." 
*
pricesless! *


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

ok i knew we were all on the same page with this one! so glad to be a part of this place.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kilo is ruint shes so spoiled sometimes she wont eat out of her bowl i have to hand feed her i messed up somewear with her shes friendly wont chase a cat no nothing i ruint her but theres a plus to that i dont have to worrie about people sayin shes a monster doggie


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

gxkon said:


> kilo is ruint shes so spoiled sometimes she wont eat out of her bowl i have to hand feed her i messed up somewear with her shes friendly wont chase a cat no nothing i ruint her but theres a plus to that i dont have to worrie about people sayin shes a monster doggie


i wouldnt say that your ruined your dog. just sounds like you have a big sap. IMO nothing wrong with that. so shes friendly is that really a bad thing? nah...you have a licking monster hahaha. Nahla can be like that too. sometimes with strangers she will try to lick you to death.

The hand feeding i am sure can be fixed. You may want to take Performance advice about the laying the food down and if she doesnt eat it pick it back up. sooner or later i am sure that she will get the clue.

Trust me its so hard not to let these guys get away with murder. They are so loveable as a pet. Dammit Nahla is giving me the puppy eyes...guess she smells her chicken treats....haahhahaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm... well i USED to be guilty of this... then i got 5 bulldogs and you really can't be mushy with them when there are so many. Otherwise you'll have a heck of a time getting dominance issues under control and huge vet bills as a result. I talk to my dogs like they understand me, but other than that, they are treated just like dogs.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yes there is a line between being a good owner and then just humanizing the dog. cheryl and lisa help me put this in check pretty quick.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

boogiebot said:


> yes there is a line between being a good owner and then just humanizing the dog. cheryl and lisa help me put this in check pretty quick.


yeah those are some great ladies!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah those are some great ladies!


Agreed! both are very knowledgeable and devoted to the breed. Cant thank them enough really. Hopefully we see Cheryl on here a little more.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl is very spoiled.I'll talk to her and she answers back with rawr rawr rawr,all the while wagging her tail.All the dogs pile in the recliner with me to sleep in the afternoons,they whine if they can't.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Guilty as charged!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Ehh, I let my dog on the couch and bed. I also let her in the front seat, but I don't baby talk her.


----------

